
Risk-First Software Development: A Quick Summary - bobm_kite9
https://riskfirst.org/Quick-Summary
======
bobm_kite9
Author here,

In Extreme Programming Explained, Kent Beck talks about how software
development is all about balancing risk.

I’ve arrived at the same conclusion, and have been exploring this on in the
Risk-First github project, which contains an argument about how this might be
true and articles here about different types of software risk.

Hopefully this is useful to people here. Please feel free to ask anything.

